# Installing rear disc brakes on NX1600



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

Is it possible and relatively not too costly to changer the rear drums on a stock NX1600 for disc. If so, does is require a lot of know how, a lot of time (labor) and, finally, is it easy to aquire said parts in Canada if I am slightly ingenious? Also, I would think that the rear drums would be replace with the NX2000 rear discs? If that is the case, can these disc be replaces with brembo ones and higher quality pads? Finally, IS IT WORTH IT, OR DO THE FRONT BRAKES DO MOST OF THE WORK, HENCE I SHOULD ONLY CHANGE THEM FOR BETTER AND, POSSIBLY, BIGGER ROTORS (WILWOOD) ? :cheers:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I havent done it but I know its possible.I would think that the cheapest route would be to go and find a parts NX2000 w/out ABS you need the rear rotors,calipers and pads(of course)the rear spindles and mster cylinder.also good to get stainless lines and dont let me forget the ebrake cables.booya you got rear discs.with all the parts its pretty much self explanatory.Just remember to have a friend help you bleed the brakes after the install.You can also search the forums or google to find all the tech knowledge you need.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march01/nx2000_b13_brakes.shtml
this is a link to an article I worte a while back. It covers the rear disc conversion as well as the full NX2000 upgrade
-dave


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

The swap is eay as pie. Yank off the old spindles, replace them with the NX2000 or SE-R rear spindles, Get rear disc brake lines, Change the E-brake cables. The system works OK with the stock master cylinder, but get an Se-R unit. The full NX2000 setup is best. replace the front rotors and calipers and use a 1994 Altima master cylinder with NON-ABS, bolts right in, great feel in brakes. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, it is easy, and yes it is worth it. It makes a noticable difference, reduces nose dive slightly. You can use Brembo rotors and Axxis Ultimate pads for upgrades, as well as stainless lines. I highly recommend getting the SE-R MC, as the rears will lock up well before the fronts w/ the factory MC.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Nose Dive*

Yes, I have noticed that there some nose dive, but the car isnt that heavy neitheir is the engine so...... Can this be eliminated by changing the struts and springs for say KYB AGX struts and Eibach pro spring kit. Although ultimatly, I think that putting the battery in the trunk would be ideal, but its kind of complecated from what I hear because you have to cover the battery, for it emits hydrogen or something like it.


----------

